# Highlifter on 8/18



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Anyone going to Highlifter on Saturday 8/18? We've never been and don't know anything about the park. We only have a couple of bikes going and would like to hook up with a group if anyone is going.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Man it's gonna be dusty and dry. They'll have a few holes but they'll be nasty peanut butter mud. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree with wnredneck. Its going to be dry and dusty out there. Its one of my favorite parks to ride when its good and wet but with the lack of rain it will be thick out there.


----------



## Cookies (Jul 22, 2012)

Bikes in the shop but I would come and hang if I get out of work early

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, I figured that it's gonna be bad. But we've had this ride planned for a while and can't bail out now.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Gotcha. Should be some water in the ponds. Be a good place to go cool off. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------

